# I beat my IBS with Whey Protein



## NormS (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have had IBS for over 30 years now and I made a video today explaining how taking Whey Protein over the last 10 months has helped me beat IBS and lead a normal life. I know everyone's body and IBS symptoms vary so I don't know if everyone will benefit in the same way from Whey Protein as I have, but I am hoping that others may get the same benefits that I have gotten. Here's the video I made this morning.Here's my Story!


----------



## NormS (Aug 25, 2010)

I forgot to mention my exact regimen in the video. I always drink one scoop when I get out of bed. I drink the 1 1/2 scoop around 2-4 pm depending on how hungry I am. I eat one cup of Yoplait Activia Vanilla Yogurt at 9 pm and then take one final scoop of Whey Protein 20 minutes before going to bed.I hope this will work for others like it has for me! After over 30 years of suffering with this miserable condition I feel like a new man!!


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks for caring about others and shareing your story







keep up the good work it really does help people i wonder if whey protein powder is much easier to absorb than actual meat for a severely damaged stomach?i have been worried about brands of whey protein powder but if the brand of whey protein powder you are takeing was able to heal your damaged stomach and IBS then it must be a good brand of whey protein powder also i see you are not to sure about your Yoplait Activia Vanilla Yogurt well here is the info i have about probiotics.http://probiotics.mercola.com/probiotics.htmlbasically a yogurt probiotics would be such low amounts it would be bearly noticeable. that yogurt im guessing is made with pasturized milk which makes it very low amounts. but since you eat it everyday maybe thats why its helping and also here is the info i have on whey protein powdershttp://proteinpowder.mercola.com/Miracle-Whey-Protein.htmlanyways if your interested here is the diet i follow that cured my IBS-D my post is at the bottom of the link and abit on page 2 as well.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/119213-cant-seem-to-be-able-to-enjoy-any-nice-food/and here is another good link for IBShttp://www.biblelife.org/bowel.htmalso is whey protein powder and Yoplait Activia Vanilla Yogurt the only 2 foods you eat? or do you eat other foods as well? i have learned to never mix bread or other high carb/bad type carb foods with fatty meat or broccoli or whey protein powder or els it cause alot of gas. so with out the carbohydates its like magic you can eat as much fatty meat and broccoli and whey protein powder as you want with no problems at all anyways thanks again for sharing your story


----------



## cecross (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't posted on here in quite some time, but came across this post....I started taking a small amount of whey protien to help with energy actually and while I was doing a regular exercise routine in the mornings. And I did notice a difference. I was feeling better, my stools were better and I had more energy. I didn't really relate it to the Whey though untill I saw this. I am currently just starting again although I seem to be in a sort of remission at the moment. All I took was a couple tablespoons full in a small liquid yogart usually in teh afternoon when I tend to notice I feel sluggish or tired. My choice is the Danimo (for kids) but as I don't seem to be able to find them I am thinking of either using reg yogart or trying one of the others.Hope others find relief from this as well...


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Glad it worked for you


----------

